# Reinventing the WOLF T-SHIRT



## bearetic (Dec 26, 2008)

It's nice and all, but... no.






This is more like it. Something different than the traditional wolf t-shirt that's been done to death. Something like this graphic tee I got at Target. (And yes, I know, a lot of graphic tee styles are already done to death, but the idea is to modernize, or at least do it differently.)

Problem is, I haven't made a good piece of original artwork in my spare time, and I've drawn maybe 3 good works from photographs in my spare time EVER.

I'm a graphic design major. I have the ability (albeit weak and underdeveloped), but do I have the dedication?

I haven't exactly started thinking of too much yet. I'm kind of dumping this here to get the creative process started, or to give someone else an idea to steal and run with if I should fail to pull through.

And advice.
Reinventing the wolf t-shirt. What's your take on it?


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2008)

character said:


> And advice.
> Reinventing the wolf t-shirt. What's your take on it?



Do it with foxes. You'll get tons of sales from furries.

\I'll probably be one. :C


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Go nuts...

I like them both.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 27, 2008)

Aden said:


> Do it with foxes. You'll get tons of sales from furries.
> 
> \I'll probably be one. :C


 
Y'know, I didn't think of changing up the SPECIES! This thread is already paying off. ^á´¥^


----------



## Thunder_pants (Dec 28, 2008)

You should make the design attention grabbing, but simple in the whole grand scheme of the shirt.


----------



## MagicLocket (Dec 31, 2008)

I appreciate them both.
 But i say go crazy, do something else.


----------



## TDGSeal (Dec 31, 2008)

WANT!


----------



## Oakes (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, definately put in a variety of diff animals.....If you made one with an otter Id be over that sh*t like nobodies buissiness


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just something against the stereotype would work. Like if your gonna do a wolf, don't do one howling at the moon. I can't find the shirt that I have and love online, but it is a brown wolf (slightly cartoon) covered with pups with a :/ expression. I saw one online once, though, that had a picture of two pups in a pocket though.

If you want unique, then this may help though.

http://www.threadless.com/submission/108956/The_Infamous_Wolf_Shirt/showmore,designs


----------



## Loken (Jan 10, 2009)

Heh, a friend of mine asked her brother for "an airbrushed wolf T shirt" for Christmas, its pretty cool.  So I say go for it, can never have too many wolf  T shirts.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Do it! Change the styles up a bit from the ever-boring "Look. I'm a wolf. I'm mysterious because I'm STARING at you." Also, different animals would be cool, foxes I would buy, because foxes are kewl too.


----------



## Excentromatt (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah the top one is quite crusty. Every time I see one it just reeks of 1990's and creepy,unmarried, furry/hippy/stoner/comic book guy.

The lion shirt which I almost bought myself is a better approach.  The sketchy handmade style is trendy/popular this decade for the time being (who knows what next).  I'd go with minimalism and simple.  Just sketchy silhouettes or simple depictions of animals with very light dashes of background noise.  Airbrushing is kinda cheesy; very county fair, 1980's-ness to it unless done right.

The wolf shirt has always been too busy and looks "manufactured" instead of created.  Just like bell bottoms it needs to bow down and fade into history.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

Speaking of unique t-shirt designs involving animals other than wolves...


----------



## Darzi (Jan 15, 2009)

Man, I'd be all over an otter or mustelid shirt.  Yeaaah.

Also, something a little more vector-art/abstract would work well on something as cut and dried as a shirt if you're doing screenprinting.  It looks fantastic on darker colors, too.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 15, 2009)

I dunno I hate these wolf shirts.. they're just not very attractive on anyone wearing them.. If it's a cartoony picture or something then yeah I'd give it a chance but..ugh I just hate most of them.. so bad.


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Speaking of unique t-shirt designs involving animals other than wolves...



Augh, want to buy ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2009)

Whelp, I broke and bought one. My wallet shakes its tiny little fist at you, *Shenzi*.


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

HAHA ADEN IS A FURRY.  ADEN IS A FURRY.

*hugs his little raccoon*

>.>


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> HAHA ADEN IS A FURRY.  ADEN IS A FURRY.
> 
> *hugs his little raccoon*
> 
> >.>



I have plushies too OH GOD. D:


----------



## The Wave (Jan 29, 2009)

I would buy that fox shirt too if I had a credit/debit card. damn lucky bastard.


----------

